# Boo-opoly



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't believe I found this on line. Who wants to play? Good for Make and takes. LOL

Amazon.com: Boo-opoly: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51p352YiGpL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Trishaane has this and it was awesome. I love all the pieces with it. I asked for it for mothers day. Who knows, maybe ill get it.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

That is just too good! I would love to have one!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is too cool. I never would have thought that they made Halloween themed games. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

that is just really cool


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Would you believe I just bought one. LOL


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

How about the Halloween Jenga! Instead of writing "Take two shots" or "Slam one beer" on each piece for a drinking game (Not that I've ever done that) you could have a Zombie Jenga game with things like "gnaw off one limb" or "Lay alone in shallow grave for 10 minutes"...ok, maybe not.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

not a bad idea, with the exception that you would have to start playing with your toes pretty soon.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow....I can't believe Turtle remembered that I have this game. I had it on display around Halloween with 2 small skellies playing it. Did that again for the April Invasion, since it was easier than dragging all the Halloween stuff out of the shed, or attic, or garage, or whereever. This is a must have for haunters....I Love mine.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah ha the perfect mothers day gift


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

This is great; thanks for sharing!


----------

